# gibt es free hosting für jsp???



## sams (17. Feb 2004)

ich gab viel Mühe bei Google free hosting für jsp zu suchen. aber es scheint irgendwie, dass es sowas nicht gibt. aber umgekehrt, dass es sehr viel free hosting für php und asp gibt. wie ungerecht!!!!!!!
könnte jemand mir free hosting für jsp zeigen
mfg


----------



## el_barto (17. Feb 2004)

http://www.jsp-develop.de/forum/view/15863/
http://www.jsp-develop.de/hosting/


----------



## sams (17. Feb 2004)

ich war auch auf diesen Seiten, aber nix ist kostenlos


----------



## Wodan (22. Apr 2008)

kennt einer nun eine kostenlose jsp hosting service? möchte meine jsp-seite zum testen (nix großes) ma online stellen.

mfg wodan


----------



## DP (22. Apr 2008)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.myjavaserver.com/


----------



## The_S (23. Apr 2008)

DP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> > http://www.myjavaserver.com/



nicht kostenlos (auch wenns da steht, aber nach dem Test bekommt man mitgeteilt, dass ne Gebühr fällig wird - zumindest war das noch vor ca. nem Jahr so).

Was spricht gegen das lokale Testen mit z. B. nem Tomcat?


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2008)

Wieso nicht einen dyndns accout einrichten und von zuhause aus "serven"?


----------



## Wodan (23. Apr 2008)

ich teste meine seiten auch lokal mit tomcat aber hätte lust wenn ich im icq mit paar leuten drüber red einfach ne url zu schicken über welche sie meine jsp seite sehen können


----------



## maki (23. Apr 2008)

geht doch mit dyndns.. verstehe dein Problem nicht.


----------



## Wodan (23. Apr 2008)

also ich hab mir ma paar tutorials durchgelesen über dyndns und hab mich auch gleich mal registriert untern dyndns.org

nun bin ich ziemlich frisch was das thema angeht und ich find nirgends wie ich nun meine jsp seite hosten könnte...

was ich bis jetzt hab is nen client und mein account bei dyndns.org wie gehts nun weiter?


----------



## DP (24. Apr 2008)

ja lokal nen tomcat aufsetzten, im router und/oder firewall port 8080 und/oder 8081 auf dein blech forwarden, im router oder tool dyndns-account deine ip bei dyndns aktualisieren lassen und gas geben.

von außen bist du dann z.b. unter http://wodan.dyndns.org:8080 erreichbar.

nachteil am ganzen ist ggf. dein upstream.


----------



## helmjava (5. Feb 2009)

Ist http://javaprovider.net für, das mich sehr gut, ist Kursteilnehmer gute und preiswerte Wahl.


----------

